# Need questions for my new Hauntcast segment!



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DJChrisbaker told me the Prop Guys from the Garage of Evil are no longer doing the Letters to the Garage prop segment for Hauntcast...which still bums me out because I thought they were great and I will miss hearing them do their funny yet informative segment. 

He then asked me to step in. I submitted my first segment and he approved it so I will now be doing a segment called "Ask the Dr." which fills the gap about prop building that Steve-o and Geoff left after leaving. I don't know why they left, so please don't ask me. I'll leave it to them to explain if they so desire.

Now I need your great questions for future segments, so we can keep the prop building segment alive on Hauntcast. My segment is different, I'm not the Garage guys, they left very large shoes to fill so I won't even try to emulate their style, but I still require questions from all of you to make this work. Ask away!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Ok, I got a link from Haunti that helps explain why they left..Seems they have heavy commitments from thier respective jobs and just don't have the time right now. 
Thanks for the link, Haunti!!

http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/profiles/blogs/mad-props-to-steveo-and-geoff


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

How do you hook up the power supply to an animation meastro?


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Safety is a huge concern for my haunt, and as I continue to grow and add pneumatics I'm wanting to add more props that are triggered by PIR's and matt sensors. Is there a way to create a fail safe that would keep a prop from firing when a patron is to close to the prop? Kind of like an override.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Good questions! Keep them coming, and remember, they don't HAVE to be technical, even if they are my favorites. Even humorous ones are welcome.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What would it cost to clone you so you can live in our basement and crank out really cool animated grounbreakers?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> What would it cost to clone you so you can live in our basement and crank out really cool animated grounbreakers?


42.50. That counts for the money we get back for bottle returns.

Is this going to be a funny segment or what? If so will it be dirty or what? And by dirty I don't mean "The pig fell in the mud" type stuff.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Heres one for ya Doc. 
What is the best way to prevent the magic smoke from escaping from your motors and other electronic gear ?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

1) I want to make 3 pneumatic props for next year in a toxic theme. Trash-Can-Trauma and 2 others. Assuming Santa comes through and delivers the air compressor, what would it cost for each one for all the little parts and stuff?

2) I've seen and heard many pneumatic props that have the "ptss!" sound when they activate. Is there a way to make them sound not so pneumatically obvious?

3) I've been dreaming of programming a 3-axis skull to Van Halen's "Eruption" where the hands/arms are animated playing a guitar, vice the head (there's no lyrics, just wicked guitar licks). What gear would I need to pull that off?


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

check out my post in the gen prop disc. about lightning I know alot of people wanna do lightning in their haunts my post is a ques. and your answer will help thanx


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

How do I use a PIR and a 2 stage timer to automate my prop?
How do I wire up an LED?
How do I waterproof paper mache?
What is a good paper mache mix?
How do I age styrofoam tombstones with fire and water?
How do I assemble a 3-axis skull kit?

uh......


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What is the best way to keep breathing air going to your victim, er, I mean, volunteer when making a life cast of his/her head?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I need to find a substance that can be applied as a liquid or at least as workable as clay to create a relief of some heads I have sculpted. It needs to dry hard, be translucent (just enough for light to shine through, don't want to see what's behind it), and be weather proof. I'm attempting the inverted bust illusion...
I was planning to post this question after Christmas when I return to prop building, but since you were asking for questions, I thought you might want to use it.
Have fun with your new segment!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

nixie said:


> I need to find a substance that can be applied as a liquid or at least as workable as clay to create a relief of some heads I have sculpted. It needs to dry hard, be translucent (just enough for light to shine through, don't want to see what's behind it), and be weather proof. I'm attempting the inverted bust illusion...
> I was planning to post this question after Christmas when I return to prop building, but since you were asking for questions, I thought you might want to use it.
> Have fun with your new segment!!


That's OK, these questions are for Januarys segement, as this months was on short notice Decembers segment is already "in the can". BTW, Nixie, I have a great answer for you on the January segment!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

heresjohnny said:


> How do I use a PIR and a 2 stage timer to automate my prop?
> How do I wire up an LED?
> How do I waterproof paper mache?
> What is a good paper mache mix?
> ...


Cmon, HJ...I know you can think of something! lol! Thanks man. That's enough Q's to last at least 3 segments!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

RoxyBlue said:


> What is the best way to keep breathing air going to your victim, er, I mean, volunteer when making a life cast of his/her head?


OOh! Good one, thanks Roxy!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Dr Morbius said:


> That's OK, these questions are for Januarys segement, as this months was on short notice Decembers segment is already "in the can". BTW, Nixie, I have a great answer for you on the January segment!


Are you really recording the segment "In the Can"? I have heard the acoustics are pretty decent in there, but I warn you if I hear any grunting or flushing I will be off the hauntcast list forever....

you have been warned.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

dave the dead said:


> Are you really recording the segment "In the Can"? I have heard the acoustics are pretty decent in there, but I warn you if I hear and grunting or flushing I will be off the hauntcast list forever....
> 
> you have been warned.


Awww, there goes the "How to manage your time by building props in the bathroom" portion of the show..dang!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

dave the dead said:


> Are you really recording the segment "In the Can"? I have heard the acoustics are pretty decent in there, but I warn you if I hear any grunting or flushing I will be off the hauntcast list forever....
> 
> you have been warned.


Just be grateful Hauntcast isn't recorded in "SmelloVision"


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

LED lighting how you can light up a whole house with leds. 
prop controllers a little something about them.

-BYH


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I've considered doing illustrated threads on the following...

How do you separate the voltages from a PC power supply?
How do you read a ohmmeter?
How do you know the connection sizes when ordering pneumatics?
How do you build a jacob's ladder?

But I've got a question of my own...

I have a box of various old vacuum tubes. I want to use them on a laboratory prop. Is there a safe way to make any of them light up or glow?


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

^ oh gosh vacuum tubes... wow those. that would make a really cool prop ^ try back lighting it.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Dr Morbius said:


> That's OK, these questions are for Januarys segement, as this months was on short notice Decembers segment is already "in the can". BTW, Nixie, I have a great answer for you on the January segment!


Awesome! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

pneumatics, how bore size affects force, the proper types of solenoids (bought one that didn't function at all like I thought it would), different types of linkages (four bar and others), hacking, chopping, chopping and hacking.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What's the best and easiest way for a novice to unstick one's head from the garage floor after one has had a "glue gun incident?"

I have a tender melon.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What is the proper and most delicate way to tell a spouse or significant other that what they are about to attempt with a prop is extremely unlikely to work the way they think it will? I don't need to know for myself, of course, but someone else may find the answer useful


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Why don't you post your age in statistics? Are you afraid of being carded? Is it because you're realllyy old? Or it it because you're too young and you're afraid we won't respect you?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a good question. I am buidling a new crypt for this year. I am planning on making it round. Any suggestion on material to use?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

scareme said:


> Why don't you post your age in statistics? Are you afraid of being carded? Is it because you're realllyy old? Or it it because you're too young and you're afraid we won't respect you?


It was there....I don't know what happened, but it's back now. And yes, I am REALLLLLLY old.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Pffft, 46 - you're just a babe in arms, Dr M


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> Pffft, 46 - you're just a babe in arms, Dr M


I would hate to see the diaper....LOL


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

techniques for making sure the spouse does not find out just how much all those little trips to Haunters Depot have really cost.  "I swear honey they were out front just giving em away. I would never use the kids shoe money for props."


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Acronyms for the uninitiated. PIR, DMX, VSA. My google doesn't filter the non-haunt stuff out - weird.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This months (Jan) segment is done, thank you all for the questions! Obviously, I can't answer them all in one show, but keep them coming as I'll need them for future segments.
I can't do it without you guys, so once again, thanks!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

My question is....Why did I let you join the show?


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

wait is hauntcast a little late this month?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Hauntcast is always the last Friday of the month. Show 15 airs 1/29.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

HauntCast said:


> My question is....Why did I let you join the show?


Because who else would work for nothing and expose themselves to total humiliation on a monthly basis?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Dr Morbius said:


> Because who else would work for nothing and expose themselves to total humiliation on a monthly basis?


Uhm, I can think of someone................


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

ok i see i thought i missed it or something cant wait!

-BYH


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

johnny thunder said:


> uhm, i can think of someone................:d


yes!:d


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

I have one. "She" told me she was a chick. I probably should have checked, but it seemed in poor taste at the time. I'm not mad about getting tricked, but I've had the theme from "The Crying Game" stuck in my head for days. How does one get a song out their head, cuz, man - this song really sucks.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Dude...I didn't tell you I was a chick. I told you, "I just look like a chick". And if you'd had a few less beers, you wouldn't been singing that song all night long.


----------



## Garage-Of-Evil (Jul 24, 2007)

Tomato, tomato, whatever. The important thing is, we're still friends. You do owe me a new trailer hitch though. It's not gonna re-chrome itself.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

need a new assistant?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

New Question.. 

Whats the least expensive way to provide prop automation in terms of event activation ( ie break beam , proximity etc )


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

scream1973 said:


> New Question..
> 
> Whats the least expensive way to provide prop automation in terms of event activation ( ie break beam , proximity etc )


You mean the cheapest way to trigger props? I believe the prop guys answered trigger questions already in a past segment, including cheapest ( Pressure mat) to most expensive (Ping sensors).

Keep them questions coming guys, I need to start recording soon.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

You could do a segment on how to find the best sources for finding freecycling materials such as styrofoam, plywood, etc. 

Do I check with stores or construction sites?
Who should I contact?
When is the best times to stop by construction site or shop locations?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think Dr. Morbius should do a segment with Mommie-D. Now that would be cool. I would buy that for a dollar!(Robocop)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

All questions have been covered in this upcoming segment...16.
I'll need more. If you don't have a question but want to talk about a prop building experience or just have an interesting story, that would be fun to talk about on the show too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How about a segment on the pros and cons of mixing beer and prop making - or perhaps that's already been addressed?


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

I've got two for you, and they're not super-techy, either.

What are some good methods of bracing/securing standalone static props? Not from theft, mind you. Just to keep them standing?

I've heard rumor, though naturally haven't experienced it myself, that constructing a large 6'+tall prop on a three-legged easel-like structure doesn't exactly prevent it from falling over in horrible weather (wind, rain, angry kids with candy-laden pillowcases).

And what about hanging props? Similar question to the first: What are some ways to keep those seemingly floating props above ground-level without drawing too much attention to how they are hanging?


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

The most realistic looking technique to fill a pvc body in before the clothes go on. Something better than plastic bags, they just do not look real and I never use that method. I came up with a pretty decent way, but would love to see if you have one better, thanks.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

What will be best to make a life size prop? Pvc pipe and mesh wire or a life size mannequin?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Great questions! Anybody else?


----------



## Terra (Apr 13, 2009)

Not sure if this would fit in with your segment but I've always wondered how you got the different motions in your Morbius Groundbreaker. Are they servos, pneumatic cylinders, electric gears....? That arm movement is so creepy.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Love your gb and like what Terra suggested.


----------



## scarymovie (Feb 14, 2010)

That is a good question Terra!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

A suggestion I have spend time in each podcast talking about a mechanism from flyingpig.com and its uses in a haunt


----------



## suki1987 (Mar 23, 2010)

What is the best way to keep breathing air going to your victim


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Hmm...

1. LED lighting has come a long way from back when using PVC and coke bottle tops was new and exciting, what is the way to go now?
2. Haunt light/sound control, what are the options, how complex, expensive
3. Lighting in general
4. How to mix your own sound scapes
5. Flicker (flourescent starters, flicker circuits, hacking flicker candles, etc)
6. Hacking Gemmi skulls, Boris skulls
7. Selecting a fog machine, using and maintaining a fog machine
8. Aging/finishing props
9. Painting techniques (sponge, dry brush, air brush...)


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Rotating head*

I want to make the head of my Sam prop to rotate very slowly left to right. What can I use to accomplish the action?


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

HauntCast said:


> I want to make the head of my Sam prop to rotate very slowly left to right. What can I use to accomplish the action?


Chris - I don't even want to ask why (but I will say that you probably should be ashamed of yourself).


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Definitely need a discussion on trouble shooting foggers!
PLEEEZZZZZ!

LOL

Oh, and how about Armour All vs Maguiers for your Hearse. The debate rages on.


----------



## shadowopal (Aug 9, 2007)

Could you recommend a list of servo controllers that have built in memory for routines so I don't have to keep my 3 axis skulls plugged into a computer?


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

HauntCast said:


> I want to make the head of my Sam prop to rotate very slowly left to right. What can I use to accomplish the action?


As Bruce would say that is "easy peasy!"

Use a standing oscillating fan!
(without the fan of course)

:jol:


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

How would I go about building a big floor-standing prize wheel (such as Dave the Dead talked about here) ...I mean like 3 or 4 feet diameter.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I was wondering if you could make a foam cutter with just a wallwart by taking the end off and putting some nichrome wire between the two leads. It sounds a bit to easy to me, but I thought I would ask anyway.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

*Rapu*

I am thinking about buying a RAPU for my amazing 3-Axis skull I bought from Skultek. The price tag is about $300. Is there a less expensive device that will do the same thing? Does the Rapu come with a remote? Can a Rapu hook up to controller so it can use a trigger to start the routine prop? What controllers will it work with? 
That should keep you busy.


----------

